# indoor gardening



## cnycharles (Oct 22, 2009)

two winters ago I posted some pics of seedlings I had started for my outdoor potted vegetable garden. one plant type was an orange sweet bell pepper. I had lots of extra seedlings, so gave many away but I guess the plants I kept weren't overly vigorous. I put the seedling in a 7 gallon pot, and it barely grew big enough to have one very small pepper which changed color a little before it looked like it was going to fall off, so I picked it. the seed was fairly expensive so I tried to save the seed but have no idea where I put it  . I did put it into a small pot in the fall and stuck it underneath my lights, and it grew very very slowly. finally this fall it's grown a little mostly sideways and has two peppers on it! I'll put it into a slightly larger pot and get it close to some light. there is one small pepper that's already turning orange, and an even smaller one on the end of the vine. I've had other peppers that I brought inside for the winter and put back out, and had peppers on it right along, but this last summer I didn't have access to the yard. the seed for this hybrid wasn't cheap, so I'm going to hang onto this one until I get something out of it! (smile)







the yogurt container does have drainage holes in the bottom


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 23, 2009)

:clap: Congrats Charles...

(I've always found yogurt containers pretty useful...)


----------



## Clark (Oct 23, 2009)

I like the cool whip plastic to hold water for longifolium types (higher sides to hold more water).


----------



## NYEric (Oct 23, 2009)

You actually eat cool-whip!? oke:


----------



## Clark (Oct 23, 2009)

NYEric said:


> You actually eat cool-whip!? oke:



Only with Christine. :drool:


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 23, 2009)

hubba hubba


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 23, 2009)

Orchids have taken over my growing spaces!


----------

